# Urdu:Guzishta Eid mubarak



## -Peaceful-

Please translate the Urdu sentence(guzishta Eid mubarak) into english


----------



## marrish

Good idea, and I wish you the same. I will give it a try but let me ask you first, do you have some idea how to do it?


----------



## -Peaceful-

@marrish
Assalam o Alaikum!
'Happy previous Eid' perhaps, not sure.


----------



## marrish

-Peaceful- said:


> @marrish
> Assalam o Alaikum!
> 'Happy previous Eid' perhaps, not sure.


wa 3alaikumus_salaam, Merry/Happy/Blessed for mubaarak, gone/bygone for guzashtah. "Happy gone Eid" seems a good option.


----------



## Treaty

-Peaceful- said:


> Please translate the Urdu sentence(guzishta Eid mubarak) into english


It is interesting! I don't think it is common to use "happy X!" (except in a very informal or excusatory way) for an explicitly _past_ or _gone _event in English (especially with a word like _guzishta _گذشته that literally means _gone_, _passed _and _non-present_). I'm thinking of following sentences with _recent _(that suggests a continuation into present time), although if I have got the Urdu expression right:

_"Congratulations for the recent Eid!"_
_"My happy wishes for the recent Eid!"_
_"Happy recent Eid!"_


----------



## -Peaceful-

Treaty said:


> It is interesting! I don't think it is common to use "happy X!" (except in a very informal or excusatory way) for an explicitly _past_ or _gone _event in English (especially with a word like _guzishta _گذشته that literally means _gone_, _passed _and _non-present_). I'm thinking of following sentences with _recent _(that suggests a continuation into present time), although if I have got the Urdu expression right:
> 
> _"Congratulations for the recent Eid!"_
> _"My happy wishes for the recent Eid!"_
> _"Happy recent Eid!"_



Jazakallahu khair for graciously answering me. Congratulations for the recent Eid.


----------



## -Peaceful-

marrish said:


> wa 3alaikumus_salaam, Merry/Happy/Blessed for mubaarak, gone/bygone for guzashtah. "Happy gone Eid" seems a good option.



Thanks! jazakallah Happy gone Eid.


----------



## Qureshpor

I think aaqaa-ye-Treaty makes a valid point.

How about "Happy belated Eid"?


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> I think aaqaa-ye-Treaty makes a valid point.
> 
> How about "Happy belated Eid"?


I agree, ''recent'' sounds well. Eid is on itself not belated but the wishes are so it would be better to say "Belated Happy Eid''.


----------



## Faylasoof

-Peaceful- said:


> Please translate the Urdu sentence(guzishta Eid mubarak) into english


 In Urdu, _guz*a*shtah 3iid_  would convey the meaning of_ previous_ Eid, just as _guzashtah saal _= previous year / last year. If Eid has passed recently then we don't bother specifying this when wishing. We'd just wish the normal way, i.e. 3iid mubaarak! If Eid was a long time ago then we won't be wishing anyway.


----------



## -Peaceful-

Translate it in English please,
 Agr meray bs may hota to..


----------



## Qureshpor

-Peaceful- said:


> Translate it in English please,
> Agr meray bs may hota to..


Could you please let us know how this question is linked to your original query? I am not aware of "agr" and "bs" as Urdu words. Have you written them correctly?


----------



## -Peaceful-

Qureshpor said:


> Could you please let us know how this question is linked to your original query? I am not aware of "agr" and "bs" as Urdu words. Have you written them correctly?



*اگر میرے بس میں ہوتا تو ؟
Agar meray bus may hota to?
*


----------



## Qureshpor

جناب عالی آپ نے میرے ایک سوال کا جواب دیا ہے دوسرے کا نہیں لیکن کوئی بات نہیں۔

اگر میرے بس میں ہوتا تو میں سارے جہاں کو خوشحال بنا دیتا

If it were in my power, I would make the whole world prosperous!


----------



## marrish

-Peaceful- said:


> *اگر میرے بس میں ہوتا تو ؟*



*میرے بس میں ہو تو کبھی کہیں
*[...]*کوئی ایسا شہر بساؤں مَیں*
*جہاں وہم نہ ہو دِلوں مِیں وہم کا سَہم ہو 
جہاں ســچ کوســچ ســےہو وَاسـِـطہ
*

نظم از سیّد محسن نقوی
​


----------



## -Peaceful-

marrish said:


> *میرے بس میں ہو تو کبھی کہیں
> *[...]*کوئی ایسا شہر بساؤں مَیں*
> *جہاں وہم نہ ہو دِلوں مِیں وہم کا سَہم ہو
> جہاں ســچ کوســچ ســےہو وَاسـِـطہ
> *
> 
> نظم از سیّد محسن نقوی
> ​



*
Great!*


----------



## -Peaceful-

Qureshpor said:


> جناب عالی آپ نے میرے ایک سوال کا جواب دیا ہے دوسرے کا نہیں لیکن کوئی بات نہیں۔
> 
> اگر میرے بس میں ہوتا تو میں سارے جہاں کو خوشحال بنا دیتا
> 
> If it were in my power, I would make the whole world prosperous!



When I was in 6th grade our teacher had given this Title to prepare a speech...
So I thought I should ask the same to my friends in fb or in a forum.


----------



## marrish

Good but you should make a new thread. This thread is about Eid Mubaarak!


----------



## -Peaceful-

But now the topic is closed.


----------



## marrish

-Peaceful- said:


> But now the topic is closed.


Yes, right, but in the future, it should be one thread for one question/topic. This is because now you have got your answer but maybe tomorrow, maybe after one year, somebody wants to ask the same and they will be looking for a title like this and there is no thread with this name. Also, for you the topic is closed but it is possible someone wants to add something or discuss it further so for the forum no topic is closed.


----------

